# luces de cruce de un automovil (intermitentes)



## evaristolapolla (Nov 11, 2005)

Buenas alguien podria ayudarme para poder realizar este circuito
los componentes que necesito y el esquema para realizarlo en la placa por favor lo necesito para las luces de cruce de un automovil. En principio esta hecho para las luces de posicion pero lo quiero hacer para las luces de cruce.

Salu2


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 11, 2005)

Evaristo dinos una cosa, ¿quieres un circuito para las intermitentes del carro o nada más los valores de los componente del que subistes?

1) Si lo que quieres es un circuito de luces de cruce creo que este no te va a servir.

2) Si lo que quieres son los valores, al menos debes colocar las especificaciones de la lámpara que quieres encender (Me imagino que es de 12 voltios pero de cuantos Watt).

Pareciera que la utilidad del circuito que publicates es encender una luz de garage cuando se acerca el vehículo o encender la luz cuando otro vehículo ilumina al tuyo.

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## evaristolapolla (Nov 11, 2005)

Buenas marcelo.

La bombilla que quiero alimentar es de 12v y 55 60W.

El circuito lo que quiero que realice seria que cuando oscurezca se enciendan las luces de cruce del automovil solas y cuando se haga de dia pues que se apaguen. Para ello quiero utilizar la fotoresistencia.

El problema es que no tengo mucha idea de electronica y el circuito que he expuesto es para las luces de posicion en las cuales creo que tiene salida de 6V.

Lo que quiero es conocer los componentes adecuados que se necesita y ya que comentas que este circuito no seria apto para este sistema pues tambien me gustaria conocer las modificaciones del circuito.

Salu2


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 11, 2005)

Advertencia: El circuito que te voy a colocar aquí es un prototipo, así es que hay que probarlo pues desconozco las carácterísticas del relay de luces intermitentes y está basado en el tuyo.

La idea es la siguiente. Debes saber cual es el relay, el cable o el circuito que te enciende y apaga las luces de emergencia del vehículo. A ese punto debes conectar el que viene del colector del transistor (que marqué con "PI") . Te recomendaría que consultaras con tu mecánico del electroauto antes de instalar.

Con el Pot de 5K, ajustarías la sensibilidad del circuito.

La salida del punto PI es de 12 Volt.

Todas las resistencias son de 1/2 Watt.

Para montarlo puedes usar una placa que ya viene perforada y que la venden en la misma tienda donde comprarías los componentes. Si llevas el circuito impreso te pueden asesorar en la tienda.


Espero que te sirva

Saludos, 
Marcelo.


----------

